# Carb leaking fuel from top front



## Mcantw (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a 1968 GTO with a carter quadrajet. I had starting issues recently. Don't know if this was due to the carb or the recent turn of cold weather. Use some quick start and got the engine started. Stalled and noticed a lot of fuel leaking from the top center front of the carb. Novice mechanic. Do I just need to rebuild the carb (what parts or a complete kit do the trick?) or is this major and I need to replace the carb. If rebuild, where can I find directions (my manual doesn't talk about carter carburetors). Thanks Mike


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

its a rochester quadrojet needle is probably stuck put in fuel additves in gas tank


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The carb does not need to be replaced, more than likley. Overhaul kits are about $30 or so, and will contain everything you need except for a new float. You should buy one. Also, If you are a novice, you'd be way ahead of the game by buying a Q-jet manual, or taking the carb to a rebuilder. There are several tricks to doing a successful overhaul, and you want to do it right the first time! When removing the carb, be VERY careful of the fuel inlet line: Use a good flare nut wrench, and a good 1 inch wrench on the filter housing to keep it from turning/stripping when you break the inlet line loose.
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> The carb does not need to be replaced, more than likley. Overhaul kits are about $30 or so, and will contain everything you need except for a new float. You should buy one. Also, If you are a novice, you'd be way ahead of the game by buying a Q-jet manual, or taking the carb to a rebuilder. There are several tricks to doing a successful overhaul, and you want to do it right the first time! When removing the carb, be VERY careful of the fuel inlet line: Use a good flare nut wrench, and a good 1 inch wrench on the filter housing to keep it from turning/stripping when you break the inlet line loose.
> Jeff


AMEN !!! 
If the float in the carb is brass and doesn't have fuel in it, I would keep it. If it is a composite float, toss it and get a BRASS , not composite, float. The composite floats will absorb fuel over time and not shut off the needle valve, which could be the problem you have now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree 100% on keeping the brass float if you have it. Good point!
Jeff


----------



## Mcantw (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. To bad it has taken me awhile to get on the forum. I did take the carb apart and put it back together with a rebuilt kit. I finally received my oil filters in the mail yesterday and as long as no rain tomorrow, I will do the oil change and fire it up and see where I stand with the carb leak. The float wasn't brass but it also didn't look anything like the one I received in the rebuilt kit so I kept the original. If I still have issues I will start a search for a brass float and find some local experts that can assist/train me in doing it right. I found out after I started that it was more complicated than I thought. Once again THANKS for the assistance!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm assuming you soaked your carb in cleaner b/4 rebuilding and blew the whole thing out with air? There could still be varnish where the needle seats and may not be closing completely. With the carb somewhat apart but the float and needle in place. Move the float to make the needle seat and release it. It should operate smoothly. If it sticks at all it wont work properly when the carb is reassmbled. Make sure you find someone that has "years" of experience working on Q-jets. There are a lot of so-called "experts" out there who really don't have much Q-jet experience. It's an awesome carb. Just need to find the right person to work on it.
By the way, nice '68! :cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Another common cause of fuel leaking out the front is the top cover being bent from a heavy hand overtightening the front mounting bolts. The pot metal cover can be bent and crushed quite easily by those 2 bolts. I know it's all together now, but you may want to put a straight edge on the front edge of the cover to see if it's bowed.


----------

